# Baseline assumptions everyone on PerC just goes with



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

As always, anything and everything is up for debate. Adding stuff is great. 


There is a difference between MBTI types that is significant in work, romantic, and other types of relationships 
We will inevitably be overgeneralizing and grouping people together 
Gifs are better than still pictures
Enneagram, MBTI, and instinctual variants do have overlaps, but don't guarantee one another. For example, not all ENTJs are 8s, though many might be in practice
There will evitably be mistyped people who will never realize they're mistyped 
Some people will throw temper tantrums 
Anything can be turned into a fart joke
ENFPs stalk the INTJ forum 
ENTPs stalk the INFJ forum 
Nobody knows where the ESTJs are


----------



## Bronafide (Apr 11, 2015)

"Insert my type here" is the best type at doing all things and in all situations.
But maybe that is just ENTJs


----------



## s2theizay (Nov 12, 2014)

11. Excluding INTJs, all the INs will quietly stalk the ENFJ forum


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

Oddly Developed Types: Post-Apocalyptic Survival Guide is hands down the best Armageddon survival guide by type. Ever.


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

maust said:


> As always, anything and everything is up for debate. Adding stuff is great.
> 
> 
> There is a difference between MBTI types that is significant in work, romantic, and other types of relationships
> ...


INFJ... 

12. You've profiled all your friends and try to profile the people you don't know enough


----------



## Epicyclic (Aug 7, 2014)

maust said:


> As always, anything and everything is up for debate. Adding stuff is great.
> 
> 
> There is a difference between MBTI types that is significant in work, romantic, and other types of relationships
> ...


Here's an ESTJ. 

Add another one. 

11. SJs are bad, stupid, rigid, basically the devil personified. 

Don't know how many misguided trolls we've had over at the ESTJ side of the forum.


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

@Epicyclic hi  I definitely agree with that- four of my closest friends are ISxJs, and they're wonderful. Some people are just closed-minded and discriminatory, and it's really dumb.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

maust said:


> 3. Gifs are better than still pictures


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

maust said:


> As always, anything and everything is up for debate. Adding stuff is great.
> 
> Gifs are better than still pictures
> Nobody knows where the ESTJs are


----------



## Mermerce (Nov 15, 2012)

OH MY GOD there it comes, we haven't seen it for centuries! Quick, look through the archives... what is this thing called again... an E....EN...no,... ES....

By the way I believe this sighting marks a monumental moment where rule 10 may have to get discarded.



Epicyclic said:


> Here's an ESTJ.
> 
> Add another one.
> 
> ...


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

We stalk people?
News to me.


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

No time to stalk. Achieves nothing as well.


----------



## Sharkcorn (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't stalk INFJ forum but I farted while reading the list.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

maust said:


> As always, anything and everything is up for debate. Adding stuff is great.
> 
> 
> There is a difference between MBTI types that is significant in work, romantic, and other types of relationships
> ...


11. All INTJs are highly intelligent & logical. 
(Generally stated by the people less gifted in mentioned areas.)

12. MBTI is applicable to people with personality disorders.
(My favorite type question: "Which MBTI type is most likely to be a sociopath?")

13. Logic always trumps emotions.
(Generally stated by individuals who are under the impression that their feelings are logical.)

14. Men and women are completely different. All the differences are explained with biology, gender trumps individuality, and culture has no impact on people whatsoever. 
(That makes MBTI kinda' obsolete, which makes it ironic to hang out on a cognitive function board.)

15. "All xxxx are like this. If you don't fit the stereotype, you are mistyped." 
(Ironically generally stated my people who have mistyped themselves and are trying too hard to align with the xxxx profile)

16. "I have never liked any xxxx I've met in real life". 
*shoehorns all people they don't like into xxxx profile*

17. Can't see/don't acknowledge the weaknesses of/issues with own type.
(Makes personal development tools kinda' useless.)

Edited to add:
18. INTJs don't have emotions. (Generally stated by non-INTJs or, even better, by mistyped INTJs.)


----------



## SknO (Apr 16, 2015)

s2theizay said:


> 11. Excluding INTJs, all the INs will quietly stalk the ENFJ forum


Why is that? heh.


----------



## s2theizay (Nov 12, 2014)

SknO said:


> Why is that? heh.


What led to that observation, or why the stalking? 
1. What I know: I quietly stalk the ENFJ forum and I've noticed the repeated posts by INFPs, INFJs and INTPs. INTJs seem to be rare visitors.
2. Why it happens? We just want you guys to throw some of that sparkle in our direction and then we'll leave quietly.


----------



## SknO (Apr 16, 2015)

I see. Interesting.


----------



## MisterDantes (Nov 24, 2013)

Another universal law: N always best function. Period. If we have to compromise, T is pretty decent too.
But you better pray to divine powers if you are extroverted, sensing, feeling, judging!!!! You whimisical, shallow, and emotional trainwrecks are spawns of satan!!!

Seriously though, I know I stalked around the INTJ forum due to mistyping INTJ until a real INTJ and some other folk sorted things out and helped me type correctly. 
That said, INTJ forums are pretty entertaining due to the clash between "real" and quite exasperated INTJs vs the pretenders ("I'm introverted + I like logics even if I'm irrational as fuck ergo I'm INTJ"). I should know, I've been there ;D


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

The biggest assumption is that I'm a genius. While it's easy to see why people would think this, I have to confess that it's not true. Sorry.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

--meh, will return when I have something of value to add.


----------

